# nothing special, but does the job!



## Beddiawl (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Just showing off my not so special but does the job setup!

Does anyone else have a similar setup?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Do you enjoy the coffee your setup makes ?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I rated my duo temp was a great first machine for me.


----------



## Beddiawl (12 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> Do you enjoy the coffee your setup makes ?


Yes, love it! It does the trick! Lovely espresso, lovely latte, can't ask for much better!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent..then the words "does the job" is appropriate  and that's "all that matters"

Enjoy your coffee


----------

